# New Rims check it out



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

I got me some new summer shoes. Tell me what you think. Oh yeah the Lingenfilter cai TWO THUMBS UP.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet @ss man! Looks real nice.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Those look nice with the black!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweet! :cool 



(U Ba$tard :lol: )


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice..........!!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

dang............ those make your ride look SWEET, what kind? size? tires? width? ect......


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very nice indeed


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Me Likey


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

What's your address, do you keep the car inside or outside ? If outside is it in a dark or well lighted area ? Do you have the regular or locking lug's ? Just kidding about all the above...... , those look sweet !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, for sure, Ilike those wheels. They seem to make me want a set.:cheers


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad you guys like them me too.  Dragon the car is in the garage with lock nutz sorry, :lol: . I ordered them from Victoria Tire and Wheel. They are 18x8 Verde 5ive with 225/40/18. They ride better than stock. I payed $1,025 delevered to the door.






. Thanks for the comments guys Happy Easter.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, the car looks beautiful. The rims change the whole 'look' of the car. (I want! haha) :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Aussie Beast said:


> Glad you guys like them me too.  Dragon the car is in the garage with lock nutz sorry, :lol: . I ordered them from Victoria Tire and Wheel. They are 18x8 Verde 5ive with 225/40/18. They ride better than stock. I payed $1,025 delevered to the door.
> View attachment 173
> . Thanks for the comments guys Happy Easter.




They look great......just might buy a set myself. Since my tires are now brand new I'll go with the 17's. Anyone looking for a set of stock 17" chromies? Prolly have a set for sale real soon..........LMK.

JET


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> They look great......just might buy a set myself. Since my tires are now brand new I'll go with the 17's. Anyone looking for a set of stock 17" chromies? Prolly have a set for sale real soon..........LMK.
> 
> JET


Yes, what kind of price are you going to ask?


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

*new 20's*

i wanted you to tell me how this looks

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=179&stc=1&d=1145304984


Tell me if you like


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr postman they are paying you too well, just kidding :lol: Them rims are SWEET but 20's are not in my budget. Nice choice man. How do they ride? :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

toolman said:


> Yes, what kind of price are you going to ask?


How's $600 plus freight sound? LMK........


JET


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Man i got them in Chicago . i put them on lay-a-way at a local tire shop. They give you up to a year to pay for them. $1,900 They are Helo Dragster5 on 245/30/20 they drive nice but you have to be careful on potholes but on the road they are fine. No tire rub what so everarty:


----------

